# Frage zu org.w3c.dom.Node.getNextSibling() und org.w3c.dom.Node.getNextChild()



## pkm (17. Feb 2021)

Wenn ich folgende beiden Methoden aufrufe: org.w3c.dom.Node.getNextSibling() oder org.w3c.dom.Node.getNextChild() dann stelle ich fest:

Irgendwie liefern mir diese Methoden bei leeren Nodes wie z B.  <textInput/> nichts zurück, nun meine Frage - wie ist es dennoch möglich, den NodeName von leeren Feldern wie eben z. B. <textInput/> zu bekommen, auch wenn der Knoten leer ist?


----------



## kneitzel (17. Feb 2021)

Du bist also an dem tagName vom Element interessiert? Die beiden genannten Methoden haben damit ja nichts zu tun - die eine will auf ein nächstes Child-Element zugreifen und die andere will den nächsten Nachbarn des Elements ermitteln.

Die Dokumentation hat eine schöne Tabelle, wo was drin steht bezüglich nodeName:


			Node (Java Platform SE 8 )
		


Das, was Du da skzziert hast, ist ja ein Element und nodeName hat da dann den Element.tagName - und Du hast ja auch korrekt erkannt, dass Du an dem node name interessiert bist ...

Und Node bietet für den Zugriff zwei Methoden:
Neben getNodeName() könnte ggf. auch getLocalName() interessant sein.


----------

